# közmondáskeresés



## Encolpius

Szervusztok! Van egy cseh szólásmondás, mely szó szerint úgy szól, hogy az ütközet után mindenki generális, ami arra utal, hogy miután megtörtént a baj, mindenki nagyon okos. Nekem csak az jön az eszembe, hogy: Most már könnyű! De létezik más lehetőség ennek a kifejezésére? Köszi az ötleteket.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Encolpius! Úgy látszik, már megint én nyitom a sort...  
Igen, a _Most már/utólag könnyű (okosnak lenni)!_ jó. (Bár ez inkább szólás, mint közmondás.) 

Van egy olyan mondás, hogy _Háború után okos a katona_, de ez szerintem csak formájában hasonlít arra, amit említesz. 
(Igazából ez inkább arra utal, hogy utólag már hiába tudja az ember, hogy mit kellett volna csinálni, ha akkor nem tudta, amikor cselekednie kellett volna, ill. ha végigcsinál vmit az ember, akkor szerez belőle tapasztalatot, amit legközelebb fel tud használni, de csakis legközelebb.) 
De gondolom, te inkább olyat keresel, amit válaszul lehet valakinek mondani, ha utólag nagyon okoskodik, nem?


----------



## hayamburuk

Aha, ilyenkor imádom a sajátos hunglish módomat:

"az istálló ajtót a ló szökése után bezárni" 

Egy jó angol közmondás magyarul. Tele vagyok ilyenekkel!


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> Szia Encolpius! Úgy látszik, már megint én nyitom a sort...
> Igen, a _Most már/utólag könnyű (okosnak lenni)!_ jó. (Bár ez inkább szólás, mint közmondás.)
> 
> Van egy olyan mondás, hogy _Háború után okos a katona_, de ez szerintem csak formájában hasonlít arra, amit említesz.
> (Igazából ez inkább arra utal, hogy utólag már hiába tudja az ember, hogy mit kellett volna csinálni, ha akkor nem tudta, amikor cselekednie kellett volna, ill. ha végigcsinál vmit az ember, akkor szerez belőle tapasztalatot, amit legközelebb fel tud használni, de csakis legközelebb.)
> De gondolom, te inkább olyat keresel, amit válaszul lehet valakinek mondani, ha utólag nagyon okoskodik, nem?



Szervusz Zsanna! Hát én sajnom nem tudtam erről a magyar mondásról (ismered, olvastad vagy könyvben találtad? mert hasznosabb a személyes tapasztalat, mint egy lexikon), de nagyon úgy néz ki, hogy ez lesz a helyes megoldás. És ezekután felmerül annak is a gyanúja, hogy a németből vettük át mindketten. És értem, hogy érted, de általánosságban is gondolva megfelel a magyar mondás. Köszi szépen.


----------



## Encolpius

hayamburuk said:


> Aha, ilyenkor imádom a sajátos hunglish módomat:
> 
> "az istálló ajtót a ló szökése után bezárni"
> 
> Egy jó angol közmondás magyarul. Tele vagyok ilyenekkel!




Ez bizony nagyon úgy hangzik, mint az eső után köpönyeg.  (hunglishul: Lószökés után istállóajtózárás.) 
De a nagy cseh-angol szótár szerint az amerikaiak azt mondják, hogy It is easy to be smart after the fact.


----------



## Zsanna

Őszintén szólva nem tudom megmondani, hogy hol tanultam a szólást (még az is lehet, hogy én költöttem - képes vagyok rá!  -, bár nem hiszem...).
A "klasszikus" O. Nagy Gábor-féle Magyar szólások és kömondásokban sincs benne. Igaz, hogy akármennyire is klasszikus mű, szerintem egyre elavultabb lesz csak szegény. 
Ilyeneket találtam benne (bár szerintem ezeket ma már senki nem használja):
Csata után okos a magyar.
Hajótörés után okosabb a révész.
Harc után okos az ember. (--> Lehet, hogy az általam ismert innen jött.)
A magyar embernek vásár után jön meg az esze. (+ ennek variációi)

Viszont hayamburuk szólását megtaláltam véletlenül eredeti magyarságában ugyanitt. Így szól: Késő akkor csuknod ólat, mikor már a tehén oda. (Szerintem ezt senki nem ismeri v. használja már manapság!)


----------

